

World Bank Open Data - mcantelon
http://data.worldbank.org/

======
aw3c2
50 upvotes and no comment so here is my "I hope someone will make nice
analysis on this data, might be very interesting, at least nice to look at"
comment.

------
Isamu
A subset of the World Bank development indicators is available in Google's
public data explorer here: <http://www.google.com/publicdata/directory>

